

New Heroku Add-Ons Marketplace - minikomi
https://addons.heroku.com/marketplace

======
WalterGR
I keep seeing Heroku come up as a viable alternative to... what? That's the
part I don't understand.

The value prop seems to be eliminating ops. i.e. we'll take care of it so you
don't have to.

But digging deeper, that seems only to be accurate for Rails apps. If I want
to - say - deploy a PHP app (god forbid) - then I still need to play sysadmin.

Am I reading things wrong? I would _love_ if that were the case.

~~~
sergiotapia
I'm with you on this one. I 'get' that you have the benefit of being able to
just 'code' and have it run without you touching anything, but what about your
content?

A database on Heroku and other similar offerings such as AppFog, AppHarbor,
etc, are really expensive. I'd rather pay 15$/month starting out and install
everything I need with simple commands - and I'm not even a Linux-guy! Imagine
what a veteran Linux guy would do!

Don't you lose too much control? The last time I tried to deploy a Rails app
on Heroku, I couldn't figure out where to save and well, "admin" user uploads
on my website. (I was building a 9Gag clone to practice) and it turns out you
cannot save data on a Heroku app. You need to pay for YET ANOTHER service such
as Amazon content hosting.

So for a full stack you're looking at paying about 80$/month, that includes
Heroku, Database, and content hosting. For a lean, mean startup I'd rather
just pay 15$ for a VPS and handle things my way.

It's not like it's that hard. If and WHEN I need a service such as Heroku for
load balancing, etc when my app reaches critical mass I'll be able to afford
it. Not before.

~~~
neilmiddleton
How much is your time worth?

~~~
sergiotapia
I live in Bolivia, my time is definitely not the same as your time. My cost of
living here is SIGNIFICANTLY lower than yours.

------
matthewrudy
I guess this isn't supposed to be launched yet Most of the addons are missing
from this, notably NewRelic

------
rdl
Wow, that's a b2b type site which is prettier than most consumer sites (and
actually useful).

------
riffraff
FWIW, I appreciate the intent to group things (e.g. logging rather than having
to read all) but I do _not_ understand why the description is now invisible
(needs hovering) and why it's completely unaccessible for the featured ones
without navigating away.

------
shanelja
Most of the time web pages look far better on my Work iMac, but this is
stunningly well designed, it looks perfect on my cheap windows laptop, my
phone and my iMac.

------
pkrefta
I'm wondering why prices and descriptions are hidden ? This is marketplace and
I think it should provide nice way to compare prices and services.

------
robotmay
I was wondering when they'd get around to updating the addons page. Looks nice
and it should help now that there are a lot of competing addons for each
category (there's now something like 5 Redis providers).

------
ejpastorino
It was about time! The new dashboard is great and much more comfortable, but
looking for plugins was still a pain. Still, Heroku is an option for
small/medium deploys IMHO.

------
arjunbajaj
I like the new page with the ordering and all, but the old one was way better
in giving more information about the addon!

Also, finally they have Addon Search! :D

------
petenixey
Nice job Glenn & team :)

------
taybenlor
What happened to New Relic?

~~~
wheaties
There used to be several logging add-ons, one of which I uses regularly. I
hope it's an "oops" and not a change.

